# Fuel Return line on Weber DGV?



## Goat (Mar 29, 2002)

How important is the fuel return line on the Weber DGV series? I had it capped off (the one that goes under the electric choke), and I'm wondering if this was causing some hesitation or general problems with running smoothly? 
Also, I have a cheap Holley 1-4PSI regulator which is a 'T' formation. I have fuel coming in from the bottom of the 'T' and exiting on the side of the 'T'. The other side is plugged with a bolt of the same size. No leaks anywhere. 
Now, I'm wondering if it would be a better Idea to use that plugged side as a return line, along with the lone coming off the carb? Would this make sense, or give any benefit?


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Fuel Return line on Weber DGV? (Goat)*

You need a return line. Put a restriction in it like a plug that will stick in the line with a 1/16-3/32 hole thru it. Run it from the carb, not the reg.


----------



## lamarchambers (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Fuel Return line on Weber DGV? (Goat)*

i've been running DGV webers for 20 years and never ran a return line and these mostly on race engines at no more than 6lb pressure. please explain to me WHY you think you need one. Lamar


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Fuel Return line on Weber DGV? (Goat)*

If you had a OEM carb and you have hesitation, stumbling, and mechanical fuel pump, make sure you replace the two foot of rubber fuel line from the tank to the metal lines underneath leading to the engine, if that is your set-up. Might be sucking air which would cause intermittant pressure drops. I just had a similar problem.
I am not familiar with the DGV. Is that return line just a bowl vent for emissions?
You don't have a regular return line leading from the fuel filter, or the mechanical pump if you have one?
I would not put a return off the regulator. Should be a pipe plug in there, not a bolt thread, I should venture, but if it is not leaking, I would leave it alone. I occasionally use that port to check fuel pressure, but I think it is better to rig us the gauge between two lines.
If you need a return line, I would use the filter type that has a return nipple built-in, or use the Dodge mechanical pump with the return nipple built-in. OEM compared to a Dodge set-up. Dodge is on the left:









I am not exactly sure of the purpose of the return, but I would guess it relieves some pressure of the gas after the pump.



_Modified by chickenfriend at 12:37 PM 11-27-2005_


----------



## Goat (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: Fuel Return line on Weber DGV? (chickenfriend)*

No, I'm running a Carter 4070. The Original in-block pump had a return line..but now that you mention the factory pump, I seriously cannot recall wat the hell the return line did. The one on the DGV is just a vent, I guess. 
Are those rubber lines coming from the gas tank acessible without unssembling the whole rear of the car?
BTW, my setup is: Stock Diesel fuel tank<lines<FPR<Carter 4070<cheap paper inline fuel filter<Weber DGV


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Fuel Return line on Weber DGV? (Goat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goat* »_ No, I'm running a Carter 4070. 
BTW, my setup is: Stock Diesel fuel tank<lines<FPR<Carter 4070<cheap paper inline fuel filter<Weber DGV

With the 4070, I don't think you need a return line. 
In regards to the rubber fuel lines, I am not sure how the diesel tank is set up and don't know where the fuel comes out of it (bottom or top?). If the 4070 is next to the tank, there is less to worry about in regards to air getting into the fuel lines, because the pump is pushing the gas to the engine. Surely, if there are lines, it would not be too much trouble to access them.
Is the information you gave for your setup in order? The fuel pressure regulator ("FPR") should be after the fuel pump. Indeed, with that pump, you might not need a pressure regulator because it is a low pressure pump.


----------



## Goat (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: Fuel Return line on Weber DGV? (chickenfriend)*

Yeah, it was in order, except that the fpr does come after the pump. The carter pump is mounted in the engine bay right now, but it probably should be mounted near the gas tank. I just don't know of a good way to do it. 
Also, I'm pretty sure that the Carter 4070 pumps like 6PSI, but the Weber needs 3-4PSI. I think I might have the fuel pressure turned down too low. Had it running yesterday, then all of the sudden it acted like it was out of gas. I need a place to mount the pump near the tank, though.


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Fuel Return line on Weber DGV? (Goat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Goat* »_ Yeah, it was in order, except that the fpr does come after the pump. The carter pump is mounted in the engine bay right now, but it probably should be mounted near the gas tank. I just don't know of a good way to do it. 
Also, I'm pretty sure that the Carter 4070 pumps like 6PSI, but the Weber needs 3-4PSI. I think I might have the fuel pressure turned down too low. Had it running yesterday, then all of the sudden it acted like it was out of gas. I need a place to mount the pump near the tank, though.

Since the pump is in the bay, make sure all the connections in the suction line are tight and replace any old rubber lines. 
Where does the fuel come out of the tank? Out of the sender (top) or out of a port at the bottom of the tank? Also, just for my curiousity since the car was once a diesel, are there two metal fuel lines under the car or just one?
You can put a pressure gauge on the fuel pressure regulator, like this, although I think it might be better to use a splice in the line itself:








Here is a way you can test if your line is sucking air. Attach a fuel hose to the 4070 intake and dip the other end in a can of gas. Might have to prime the pump. See if the car runs ok. If it does, the problem is in the line back to the tank and perhaps the intake at the tank.



_Modified by chickenfriend at 11:22 PM 11-28-2005_


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Fuel Return line on Weber DGV? (lamarchambers)*

I'm not you


----------



## Goat (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: Fuel Return line on Weber DGV? (chickenfriend)*

Chickenfriend,
Sorry it took so long to reply, but the car is outside and the weather hasn't agreed with me lately. I don't know where the "sender" picks the fuel up, but I'm %90 sure that its on the top like the rest of the cars from that year. I've made sure that all the connections are tight and going to the fuel pump. The strange thing is, is that I can hear it whirr, but it used to be a lot more loud.







I tried raising the fuel pressure back up, but no luck. I also disconnected the 'outlet' (line coming FROM the pum) and putting the line in a can and turning the car over to see if it was still pumping fuel. No fuel came out. I think either the pump is dead, but that's hard to believe since it only has like 4 hours on it. The only other thing that it could be is the pickup lines in the tank. It was either you, or someone else that said they corrode with time, and since this car has sat for most of it's life (must be a sign







), I'm sure they're rotten. 
So my next question to you is, how difficult is it to replace those in-tank lines? 
By the way, my car has two metal lines that come to the engine bay for fuel, and vent return. They come up on the passenger side.


----------



## chickenfriend (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Fuel Return line on Weber DGV? (Goat)*

You can remove the intake hose for the pump and blow on it or shoot some compressed air through it to see if there is an obstruction in the intake line for the pump. 
The tanks get rusty. There are threads about rusty tanks and replacement tanks frequently. You need to remove the sender from the tank to look down in there. I have read early tanks had a drain plug in the bottom. Follow all the precautions in the Bentley manual for removong the sender, most importantly, to disconnect the battery before.
If you had a couple of feet of hose, you could hook it to the intake of the pump and dip the other end in a gas can to see if the pump can pump it with pressure.
You still need to trace the intake line of the pump to the tank or sender, wherever the gas is coming out of the tank, and replace the hose and clamps, and make sure the connections are tight.
My rule of thumb is to tighten so that I cannot twist the hose on the connection with two fingers.
If fuel is coming out of the sender, it is especially important that the connection there is tight because there is no expanded barb (on mine at least) on the sender fuel tubing to assist in making a tight connection.


_Modified by chickenfriend at 9:45 PM 12-8-2005_


----------



## rivethead (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Fuel Return line on Weber DGV? (chickenfriend)*

My 81 diesel tank has the lines at the bottom of the tank. The OEM rubber/fabric line from the tank to the metal line was hard as a rock - was causing a slight vacum leak. Replaced all when I went over to gas conversion.


----------



## Goat (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: Fuel Return line on Weber DGV? (rivethead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rivethead* »_My 81 diesel tank has the lines at the bottom of the tank. The OEM rubber/fabric line from the tank to the metal line was hard as a rock - was causing a slight vacum leak. Replaced all when I went over to gas conversion. 

Were your lines at the bottom bottom or at the passenger's SIDE of the tank? I just took a very brief look at the fuel tank for the first time, and if I'm looking at the right thing, the lines on mine come out the right side and run along the hard brake lines.







I tried pulling up the back seats, and I think I saw a black disc in the floor, which I'm guessing was used to acess the sender on a fuel injected or diesel car? 
I just tested my fuel pump, and although it doesn't sound like it used to (maybe its broken in or something??), it pumps fine. So now the problem is in the fuel tank or the lines. I'm not able to drop the tank right now, due to the position of the car in the driveway. 
Is there a drain on the tank, or will I have to syphon the gas out if necessary? 
Update: I just took a compressor to the fuel line and blocked the return line. The result: Gas coming out of the fuel filler (gascap off) when there's only 1/8 tank left. 


_Modified by Goat at 6:18 PM 12-19-2005_


----------

